# UF Bans all Tobacco Products on Campus



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

The Independent Florida Alligator: News - Campus smoking ban starts Thursday

The verbiage being used to justify this is interesting. This isn't to protect the rights of nonsmokers... but to force you, the tobacco user, to living a healthier life whether you want to or not.



> Campus smoking ban starts Thursday
> 
> Thomas Plevik, Alligator Staff
> 
> ...


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

iMarc said:


> The Independent Florida Alligator: News - Campus smoking ban starts Thursday
> 
> The verbiage being used to justify this is interesting. This isn't to protect the rights of nonsmokers... but to force you, the tobacco user, to living a healthier life whether you want to or not.


Did you expect anything different from UF??? GOOOOOO Gator's!!!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Glad to see that not all of the students are just taking this lying down.

The Independent Florida Alligator: Opinion - Up in smoke: Countdown to the campus smoking ban



> Up in smoke: Countdown to the campus smoking ban
> 
> Posted: Tuesday, June 1, 2010 12:15 am | Updated: 4:07 pm, Wed Jun 2, 2010.
> 
> ...


The Independent Florida Alligator: Opinion - Smoking ban encroaches on rights



> Smoking ban encroaches on rights
> 
> Posted: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 12:15 am | Updated: 10:22 pm, Mon Jun 28, 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Seminole said:


> Did you expect anything different from UF??? GOOOOOO Gator's!!!


I'm sure they focused on UF first as the flagship.

It's only a matter of time before they move onto FSU and start the campaign there.

Edit: Never mind, they've already started and they're using UF as their model to do the same at FSU.

http://www.fsunews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100325/FSVIEW/100324017


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Glad I go to a college found with tobacco money. They didn't ban smoking in dorms until last year.

Anyways... found the spelling error comical.



> Come July 1, we want to see Cheeburger Cheeburger closnig its doors and Subway only serving Jared-approved sandwiches with less than five grams of fat. Want that Chick-fil-A sandwich fried? Sorry, you are going to have to settle for half a grilled one without a bun. Thinking of picking up a Pepsi? Hope you like the sugarless, caffeine-free variety.


That sucks, hope this doesn't become a trend.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I get angry every time when I read the reason behind the smoking ban. People also say that they are doing it for the smokers' health, but most people do it to further their own agenda.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

It's interesting how things change. Back when I was in college, we could smoke in class. Had those little waffle-sided aluminum ashtrays on most of the desks. And smoking was also permitted in the library.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Let's train young adults to be grown up by saying their civil liberties will need training wheels. 

Can't wait to be old and rich and watch this poor fvcked up generation make regulation for their children. If this is what we're doing to our kids... how bad will it be when this is the starting point?


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

This sucks.

Anyways the college I'm going to here in SD has already smoking banned


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

pomorider said:


> I get angry every time when I read the reason behind the smoking ban. People also say that they are doing it for the smokers' health, but most people do it to further their own agenda.


Yeah; Lord save me from people who want to help me....


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

If I would have been able to smoke cigars in the college classroom I might actually have gone to class.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Plop007 said:


> This sucks.
> 
> Anyways the college I'm going to here in SD has already smoking banned


What did you expect from a school in the republico de kalifornia.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I'm a UF alum, and this is nannyism at its peak. I feel like lighting up a Padron right in front of the Reitz Union. Since I am neither a student nor a staff member, the reaction might be interesting.

I have a problem with people who decide to impose a fixed choice on others rather than educating them and allowing them to make their own decisions. UF makes a big deal about the SAT scores of their incoming freshmen (even going so far as to tell a group of alumni four years ago that we probably wouldn't be admitted today), so you would believe that they would trust these hyper-intelligent students to decide for themselves. Apparently not.

BTW - the president's assertions to the contrary, I would have gotten into UF easily, even under the new guidelines.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

...and the Constitution takes another kick in the crotch.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Hating Florida has never been easier, but I wouldn't have wished this on my worst enemy. My advice: come smoke in the volunteer state.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Hating Florida has never been easier, but I wouldn't have wished this on my worst enemy. My advice: come smoke in the volunteer state.


I plan to in mid-September. :biggrin:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

It started off with what are now illicit drugs, then they tried alcohol and (back then) that didn't fly. Right now it's tobacco/nicotine, in some places it's already transfats too. Next will be saturated fats all together, then salt, corn syrup and caffeine. Before you know it red meat will be the target, then all meats. Eventually people will be complacent enough that they'll revisit alcohol again. At the point where the government is telling us what, when, and where we can put things in our own body, we're well on our way into a downward spiral that is showing no signs of slowing. It all reminds me of the famous "First they came..." speech by Pastor Martin Niemöller, and right now, none outside of the groups being affected are standing up to speak of the encroachments.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, I guess it is good I brew my own beer, know how to distill my own alcohol, grow (or attempt to) my own tobacco, and know how to raise and slaughter cattle/elk. I should be set. If they get dumb, herf at my house hahah!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> It started off with what are now illicit drugs, then they tried alcohol and (back then) that didn't fly. Right now it's tobacco/nicotine, in some places it's already transfats too. Next will be saturated fats all together, then salt, corn syrup and caffeine. Before you know it red meat will be the target, then all meats. Eventually people will be complacent enough that they'll revisit alcohol again. At the point where the government is telling us what, when, and where we can put things in our own body, we're well on our way into a downward spiral that is showing no signs of slowing. It all reminds me of the famous "First they came..." speech by Pastor Martin Niemöller, and right now, none outside of the groups being affected are standing up to speak of the encroachments.


Not exactly a compelling argument for two reasons:

1. Do you know how hard it is to avoid High Fructose Corn Syrup? For years, if you wanted convenience, you'd end up up subjected to that stuff. At least smoke can be avoided by those who wish not to partake in the beauty of tobacco. Try removing HFCS from your diet and see how hard it is. That crap is in EVERYTHING! I found it in stuff that you wouldn't think in your wildest dreams would have HFCS and it had HFCS, or some variation thereof.

It would be nice if most companies at least made two types of things, one with and without it. Its slowly becoming the norm to have two versions, at least now there is a choice, most the time.

2. Some saturated fats are good, and needed in a diet. Just not the amount we as Americans tend to consume. Hence why we're getting fatter. Now, not to say that the Government would give a damn, but, you'd end up causing more harm by eliminating them all together then just having them. Same goes for Salt. Its naturally found in everything anyways. lol

Other than that, I agree with your sentiment. lol


----------

